
Parker Solar Probe data consistent with 20-year-old theory - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-switchbacks-spikes-parker-solar-probe.html
======
samizdis
> "What this gives us is insight into how the sun produces slow and fast solar
> winds. ... Defining that mechanism is key to predicting when a transition
> from slow to fast solar wind is going to strike Earth and create a
> geomagnetic storm."

